# What would you do?



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been reading the posts and some of your website and they have provided me with great info and inspiration. Thanks guys!!!!! Now, What would you do if you wanted to grow emersed Crypts with the goal of getting them to flower, and you had on hand a ten gallon tank, a hydroponics store near by, bags of peat, access to magnolia leaves, oak or almond, and peat, and flourite, and possibly other stuff.  
Basically I'm looking for some advice as to exactly how to go about starting my first emersed Cryptodarium.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Khamul;

I'm currently growing my emersed Crypts in a 10 gallon using natural light (west facing window). It's plenty big and I use plastic wrap stretched across the top to increase humidity. You'll want to lift about 1 inch of a corner so keep from getting stagnant or over heating.

From my experiences I can suggest getting 3 inch net pots and cocoa fibre liners from your hydro store. They're cheap, easy to use, and readily available.

For growing medium, I'm currently growing most in straight peat moss and I've found it lacking. My plants are pale (chlorotic), slow growing, and just haven't shown the growth that others are getting using leaf mould as a medium.

Also, I don't use a heater and during the winter, with temps in the low 60's, growth completely stopped. As things have warmed in recent days, growth is accelerating but still small and pale.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks. The leaf mold. Thats just another way of saying leaf litter right?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes.

It should be the dark brown to black crumbly stuff that has a few pieces that are still somewhat recognizable as leaf parts. If you're collecting in the next few weeks, you'll see from carefully digging through it that the brown to black stuff should be from the fall before last, or even the fall before that.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oohhhh, the already decomposed stuff. Okay, I see. Thanks!


----------

